# Planning My First Community Tank



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I won't even begin to set it up for a few months, but it's never too early to research! Here's what I was thinking. Does anyone more experienced with these species have any thoughts on how feasible this is, stocking level, compatibility, etc.?

I'm leaning toward a 20 gallon long.

12 cardinal tetras
10 corydoras habrosus
6 hatchetfish
1 male guppy

Would this be overstocked? Are all of these species compatible? I thought this would make for a lively and somewhat colorful tank with fish that seem relatively easy to keep. Thoughts/suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think your choices are good but you are a bit overstocked. I would lose the guppy right off the bat. Reduce the number of cardinals to 8, The corys to 6 and look for marble hatchets, they stay a little bit smaller. You will need some floating plants for the hatchets and make sure your filter isn't agitating the surface too much, they like still water. A lid is essential for hatchets, they are built for jumping.

You should consider using sand as your substrate for the corys. Also a 29 gallon tank has the same footprint as a 20 long. While you really can't stock with any more fish because of the surface area, you do have 9 more gallons of water to play with in case things go south water quality wise. 

It sounds like it's going to be a nice tank. You'll have action on all levels with your choices.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! I was a little concerned about stocking levels, but I did want to have a guppy since they're so pretty haha! I was thinking that if I couldn't find corydoras habrosus locally, I would just go with a more common species of cory and ditch the hatchetfish. Though everyone I've spoken to who has hatchets loves them. I didn't think about a 29 gallon tank; that might be a good option so I can safely house everyone! 

I was definitely going to go with sand as the substrate. I've read that hatchets are jumpers; I would probably go with a lid anyway just because I'm paranoid (maybe because most of my fishkeeping experience has been with bettas, who I never trust not to jump!). Are there any floating plants you'd suggest for beginners? I've had terrible luck with plants in the past, so I'd need something hardy and easy to keep, but preferably something that won't completely take over my tank!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I use anubias as floaters in my betta tanks, they are sturdy and easy to care for.

You might want to think about a centerpiece fish. A single German blue ram would fit in pretty well with the hatchets & cardinals as far as temperature requirements. Not so much with the corys. You could do a single Bolivian ram they are a little more hardy, slightly larger and are fun to watch. And everybody, even the corys would be happy with the temperature.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I've always been afraid to delve into the world of cichlids, but I will definitely read up on those rams!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I have Bolivians myself they do well in a community tank and stay small. One would be fine in your tank. They will occupy the bottom and as long as they aren't breeding they won't give the corys any trouble.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Very cool-looking fish you have there! I'm definitely going to start researching them.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

the rams are beautiful  I also like gourami as centerpieces. 

Dwarf Water Lettuce is a great floater.

+1 for the sand substrate. I really like Nat Geo's sand.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I love the looks of dwarf gouramis, but I've read that they can be pretty sickly because of poor breeding.  I'll have to look into the care requirements for other types of gourami.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Gourami's might not mix well with the hatchets both occupying the upper realm of the tank. Rams can be tricky to feed with so many tetras swarming around, they will get out competed for food. They like to pick their food out of the substrate, _geophagus_ means earth sifter. I have to use a feeding tube to make sure they get their fair share. I learned that the hard way and have some pretty fat rummy noses to show for it. It took a few days to get the hang of it but my rams are eating like kings now. Just thought I'd warn you first.


----------

